# SorsTip.com - Free betting tips and predictions



## Markovits (Aug 19, 2015)

SorsTip 
*The Team Sors is aiming to inspire people all over the world and to encourage them to tip.*

*Free Tips: Football,  Euroleague, Hockey, Under/Over  and more*

*http://sorstip.com*


----------

